# [W]: BFG Imperial Cruisers [ plastics ]



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Currently looking for a total of 8 complete Imperial Cruiser plastic sprues from BFG.

Let me know in this thread or via PM how many you have and how much you want for them, cash and carry. I'm not willing to buy them for 20 bucks a pop from GW if I don't have to.

Thx, 

FFX


----------

